# Travailler chez apple



## kikadisa (29 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, 

nouveau sur le forum je me suis inscrit parce que, j'ai une question que je me pose.
Plus tard j'aimerais bien faire webmaster et programmeur, mais pas chez n'importe qui !

J'aimerais bien savoir comment faire pour rentrer dans la société apple pour développez leur système d'exploitation voir leur site web.

Sa peut vous paraitre bizarre mais je suis sous windows et je veux rentrer chez MAC mais je veux m'acheter un mac après la terminale(je suis en première S)

Donc comment on fait pour rentrer chez apple et c'est quoi la meilleur formation ?

Merci d'avance pour les réponses
KiKaDiSa


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Mars 2007)

kikadisa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> nouveau sur le forum je me suis inscrit parce que, j'ai une question que je me pose.
> Plus tard j'aimerais bien faire webmaster et programmeur, mais pas chez n'importe qui !
> ...


 Bienvenu sur MacG !

C'est bien d'avoir de l'ambition 

mais l&#224; tu as un objectif tr&#232;s haut (Apple et Google doivent &#234;tre les deux bo&#238;te IT les plus pris&#233;es je pense).
Je ne sais pas quelle est la meilleur formation, mais une chose est s&#251;r c'est que &#231;a va pas &#234;tre facile


----------



## fredintosh (29 Mars 2007)

Eventuellement en se reconvertissant dans le juridique, sp&#233;cialisation propri&#233;t&#233; intellectuelle, y a une petite chance... 
Y a pas mal de d&#233;bouch&#233;s en ce moment chez Apple.


----------



## liquid01 (29 Mars 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> > Posté par *kikadisa*
> >
> >
> > _Bonjour,
> ...


*Pour travailler pour* google  ou *Apple* ( plus google ) *en 4 Etapes*

etape1 : avoir une idée de genie:
etape2 : ouvrir sa boite basé sur son idée de genie
etape3 : faire prosperer sa boîte
etape4 : se faire racheter par google ou Apple

si tu cherche bien ya plein de chose comme sa qui se passe chaque année dernier exemple en date du moins je crois que sa s'est passer comme sa : Youtube 
 Bonne chance  


 Ps: si sa marche fait moi signe  je t'enverrai la facture de mes services de "consultant Emploi" Xd



autre methode 
en deux etapes 
etape1 : correspondre au critere lié à cette offre 
etape2 : repondre à  cette offre


----------



## flotow (29 Mars 2007)

Pas besoin d'ouvrir sa boite, regarde un truc comme CoverFlow. A mon avis, tu doit pouvoir negocier dans ce cas 
Ou alors, etres 'tres fort' (subjectif, hein :rateau: ?) et te faire embaucher 
tu peux aller regarder du coté des Jobs chez Apple. Deja, c'est minimun, d'avoir fait 5 ans dans differentes entreprises specialisés, cotées, dans le domaine que tu souhaites atteindre


----------



## GrandGibus (29 Mars 2007)

+1 à Tucpasquic

Fais une formation maths/info.
Essaie de dégoter une stage d'études aux US ou en Angleterre pour la langue.
Fais-toi embaucher chez un éditeur de logiciel.
Travaille dans les technos cible (celles où Apple est suceptible d'embaucher).
Multiplie les projets et n'hésite pas à passer de boite en boite dès qu'un projet te saoule.
Fais-toi un nom sur la toile (forums de dev, soft perso, contributions).

A l'arrivée, au bout de quelques années, t'as bossé comme un âne et un CV en béton armé: tu peux postuler chez eux. Mais restera encore le souci de la carte verte (parce que les boulots interessants sont à Cuppertino).


P.S. chez Apple (ou comme toutes les autres "grosses boites", même françaises) ce sont des équipes entières qui bossent sur des projets... ce n'est jamais l'affaire d'un seul homme .


----------



## spleen (30 Mars 2007)

GrandGibus a dit:


> A l'arrivée, au bout de quelques années, t'as bossé comme un âne et un CV en béton armé: tu peux postuler chez eux.



Et manque de pot, Apple aura arrêté l'informatique...


----------



## flotow (30 Mars 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Et manque de pot, Apple aura arrêté l'informatique...



 

Sinon, tu peut toujours travailler dans une boite qui travaille avec Apple, sans jamais bosser pour Apple (ex. Google travaille avec Apple pour l'iPhone, ou alors, la societe d'ecran tactile bosse aussi avec Apple)....


----------



## jugnin (30 Mars 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ...tu peux aller regarder du coté des Jobs chez Apple...



Au risque de paraître décourageant, je crois qu'un *Jobs*, chez Apple, y'en qu'un. Et je ne sais pas si le poste est à pourvoir dans l'immédiat*.

:rateau:
*


----------



## Heidoji (30 Mars 2007)

Le mieux est de te demerder pour parler anglais ( americain ) couramment. Ensuite trouver une universite americaine en californie, pres de la vallee en silicone pour faire tes etudes et mener des recherches avec les societe de cette dite vallee, dont Apple. 

C'est une des solutions qui s'offrent a toi 
Bon Courage


----------



## liquid01 (30 Mars 2007)

une autre idée toute simple tu postucle dans un apple store en temps que vendeur
regarde celui de SF :





il est pas mal !!
sinon il y a celui de chicago 



pas mal non plus

sinon il ya celui de new york :




il y a celui de londre





tu vois tu a le choix

sinon si aucun ne te conviennent il y a encore une rumeur d'une apple store a paris 

nb sans lancer de rumeurs .. travailler chez apple n'est pas necéssairement "COOL"
il ya pas mal de cadre qui on demissionner recement chez apple pour  je crois la charge de travail trop importante


----------



## GrandGibus (30 Mars 2007)

liquid01 a dit:


> nb sans lancer de rumeurs .. travailler chez apple n'est pas necéssairement "COOL"
> il ya pas mal de cadre qui on demissionner recement chez apple pour  je crois la charge de travail trop importante



Comme dans toutes les societés à haut niveau technologique ! 

Si tu veux rester performant, tu bosses comme un fou... Au bout d'un moment t'estimes que ton salaire n'est pas sur à niveau, soit que tu n'as pas assez de reconnaissance.

Donc, tu démissionnes. En conséquence de quoi, tu balances forcément sur ton ancien job, parce que ton nouveau boulot te paie mieux...

Et ainsi de suite, c'est un cercle sans fin, jusqu'à que tu vieillisses ou que t'arrives plus à tenir le choc intellectuellement parlant, et alors tu te recycles soit dans le management (pas évident pour un vrai/bon technicien) soit dans un tout autre domaine (élevage de chèvres dans le Larzac).

Et Apple n'échappe pas à la règle .


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Mars 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Au risque de paraître décourageant, je crois qu'un *Jobs*, chez Apple, y'en qu'un. Et je ne sais pas si le poste est à pourvoir dans l'immédiat*.
> 
> :rateau:
> *


putaing ma blague !!! je voulais la faire quand j'ai lu le post de Tucpasquic !!


----------



## obi wan (30 Mars 2007)

kikadisa a dit:


> J'aimerais bien savoir comment faire pour rentrer dans la société apple pour développez leur système d'exploitation voir leur site web.


C'est quand même pas le même boulot...


----------



## g.lebourgeois (31 Mars 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> C'est quand même pas le même boulot...



Ce que j'aime, c'est que sa phrase est formulée de telle manière que le site web semble plus important que l'OS....

[TROLL]Enfin ça va peut-être devenir vrai... si Leopard n'apporte aucune des surprises attendue...[/TROLL]


----------



## Tuncurry (31 Mars 2007)

Pour faire court et constructif, ce type de soci&#233;t&#233; recrute pas mal dans deux domaines : la partie technique (d&#233;veloppement, conduite de projet, etc...) et la partie marketing/Bus Dev

On y entre de deux fa&#231;on : en d&#233;but de carri&#232;re (souvent via un stage)  ou en &#233;tant un sp&#233;cialiste reconnu des fonctions cit&#233;es plus haut (plusieurs palliers &#224; 5 ans d'exp pro. ou +)

Le parcours id&#233;al : une grande &#233;cole d'ing&#233; type centrale, telecom, les mines + un 3e cycle Business (ESCP, HEC, ESSEC...) ou MBA
ou une grande &#233;cole de commerce et une sp&#233; Marketing ou autre... (HEC, ScPo, etc...)

Apple est souvent pr&#233;sent dans les forums m&#233;tiers et sa DRH n'est pas des plus inaccessible.. Tu peux donc les contacter pour + d'infos su les postes &#224; pourvoir...


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2007)

va deja faire un tour ici  sur les ... "jobs"  
Apple Jobs

Aux US, quand tu es dans une université, tu as la possiblité de faire de l'alternance (mon dieu :rateau: ) et apres, je pense qu'il y a de fortes chances que tu puisses rester (mais avant, rentrer dans une université cotée... c'est coton  )
C'est sur qu'en dehors de la 'Santa Clara Valley', y'a pas beaucoup de jobs interessants  (enfin, je trouve )


----------



## tatouille (31 Mars 2007)

kikadisa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> nouveau sur le forum je me suis inscrit parce que, j'ai une question que je me pose.
> Plus tard j'aimerais bien faire webmaster et programmeur, mais pas chez n'importe qui !
> ...



- rentrer chez Apple &#224; quel poste et dans quelle discipline ?
--- en tant que jeune programmeur :
MIT | centrale | Phd | &#234;tre sur un projet opensource majeur | participer au rdv keynotes 
afin de rencontrer tes "potenciels futur" employeurs
--- en tant que senior suivre le parcours Apple externe 

- rentrer chez Google ?
--- en tant que jeune programmeur :
MIT | centrale | Phd  + post-doc et publication | &#234;tre sur un projet opensource majeur

 au boulot


----------

